# pruning bud



## carpgee (Jan 5, 2007)

hello every BUDdy i would like to know when plant is done budding and chop off at dirt level is it best to hang plant upside down for a few days or start pruning all leaves of plant and hanging hole plant with buds on or cutting all buds off prunning and then just drying on screen in dark room or if there are any tricks would like to here from some exp.people thanks in advance.......c:stoned: :48:


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2007)

Harvesting MJ...


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 15, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Harvesting MJ...


 
I love that tutorial Hick, but you need a section on cutting, hanging, drying and storing your bud.  I think this is, at least partially, what carpgee is looking for.


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, I think that would be an awsome idea. Something that takes the whole process step by step.


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 20, 2007)

What I do is cut them just below the lowest branch. Trim all the fan leaves off and most of the smaller ones. I like to remove the braches up to the mancala and dry them as a seperate entity as this speeds drying time by a day or two. At this point I cut the stalk as close to the top bud as possible. This removes all unneccesary stems and stalks.


----------

